# Enabling 1x/3G data on Non verizon (Reliance -India) Fascinate



## swapnilss (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi!
I have a Samsung Galaxy SCH-I500 (also named as verizon Fascinate/Mesmerize) which i bought from Reliance in India. Everything has been working smoothly including 1x/3G data too on stock roms. But it was using android 2.2 froyo. Not content with it, currently i have flashed the TSM resurection 2.2 Rom with KGB kernel. Everything is working fine. But when i try to flash any rom other than Touchwiz roms, my data stops working. I have used the data fix files for ICS for verizon as well as non verizon (by massaint) but still it just does not connect. The Roms (have tried THS Bld 2, MIUI ICS, and AOKP M6) but with the same results.

*My observation:*
1) If i* do not wipe* data, cache & dalvik while flashing any Custom TW roms (like evil fascination, geewiz 2.8. or tsm res 2.2), I get 1x/3G connectivity.
2) If i *wipe* data, cache & dalvik while flashing any custom TW roms, I lose data connectivity on any above ROMs.
3) At any time if i flash back to Reliance stock roms I get back data connectivity again.

Due to this i am not able to flash any mtd based roms as it (i presume) wipes everything & hence i get no 1x/3G data.

PS: To enable 1x/3G data on stock rom (froyo) i have to go to settings-wireless & network -Mobile network-Reliance Netconnect (here i use Dial: #777; username: mobile no ; password: mobile no. Only then the phone connects to the Reliance data network.
Unfortunately, there is no such option to set the APN on any custom TW Roms and neither on AOKP/MIUI/AOSP ICS. Infact, i heard/read the APN settings cannot be changed on ICS roms.

Is there anything i can do about this.
Can anyone help me out with a solution for the same

Swapnil


----------



## jt1134 (Jun 9, 2011)

/system/etc/apns-conf.xml

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## swapnilss (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi!
I opened & checked the existing file at the [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]/system/etc/apns-conf.xml location. It showed settings of Verizon instead of Reliance. But still my phone connects successfully to 1x/3G on reliance(reminder: i have not wiped data,dalvik & cache when upgrading from stock rom). Does this mean my phone is not referring to this file for APNs?[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]As if it had, it would not be able to connect to reliance. I think once i know where my phone looks for APN settings i would be able to connect on ICS too[/background]
Anyway, thanks for the info JT1134 as i now know where to look for APNs. 
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Hope there is still a way out...[/background]


----------

